# Sunday grill



## Captain Morgan (Apr 29, 2007)

on the gasser...just got it, trying it out...first, my daughter
Shay and Simba the Wonder dog..






took her surfing yesterday...






now, today making roadside chicken, a strip steak and some grilled
sweet taters...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 29, 2007)

ports, taters and chicken are on the fire!


----------



## Unity (Apr 29, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Simba the Wonder dog..


Simba, huh? Jody was working a crossword the other day and said "female lion, 4 letters." "Numa," I said. "How do you know that?" she asked. "I didn't spend my junior-high years reading Tarzan for nothing," I replied.    

--John  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 29, 2007)

Good looking family, grill and food Jim!!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 29, 2007)

Great job Cap!!!!

That's one shiny looking grill there too, what brand is that? Larry's not selling them too is he?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 29, 2007)

Uhmmmmmm, I'd eat that!


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 29, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 29, 2007)

Lookin' good Cappy  

I just'Wonder" about the .........wonder dog


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice gas grill Jim, I really like the side shelf's. Look's like a great cook and a great day! 8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks fantastic Cappy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 30, 2007)

all that's left now is the pics!  
I just got that grill, it's from Bass Pro shops..it was on
sale for 350, and I hated my old weber.


----------



## john a (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice, that's he way to spend a Sunday.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 30, 2007)

Yup That looks real good Cappy


----------



## wittdog (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks good Cappy...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 30, 2007)

nice! it's roadside chicken time again!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 30, 2007)

wish I had more of these right now...
overcooked the ports, the sweet taters with WRO rocked.
Thanks for giving me a sample at SOTB Larry.


----------



## Unity (Apr 30, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wish I had more of these right now...
> overcooked the ports, the sweet taters with WRO rocked.
> Thanks for giving me a sample at SOTB Larry.



Good lookin' grub, Cap'n -- looks a lot like the dinner I fixed Saturday night, except zuch instead of ports. I didn't know what time Jody would get home from a ride with Lady Riders so I had the grill ready to go at 7:00, and when she pulled in at 7:30 I started the sweet potatoes, adding the porterhouse and the zuchs 10 minutes later. By the time everything came to the table, we were too hungry to take pictures.   

Ditto "the sweet taters with WRO rocked."   

--John  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 30, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wish I had more of these right now...
> overcooked the ports, the sweet taters with WRO rocked.
> Thanks for giving me a sample at SOTB Larry.



That picture rocked!  Bet it tasted even better!! BTW the cold grilled WRO sweet potatoes are good the next morning!!   :P


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 30, 2007)

you ain't kidding son!  had em for breakfast this morning!


----------



## Unity (Apr 30, 2007)

Jody just finished off our leftovers for lunch today (heated 'em up).   

--John  8)


----------

